# Urbex horror movie!



## Em_Ux (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard about this? 

http://www.empirecinemas.co.uk/index.php?page=synopsis&filmid=2640

They're turning our hobby into a German horror movie!

Feel free to move to the pit if it's not relevent.


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 22, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Has anyone heard about this?
> 
> http://www.empirecinemas.co.uk/index.php?page=synopsis&filmid=2640
> 
> ...



Looks interesting........may have to go and see it lol


----------



## audi-adam (Jul 22, 2011)

sounds quite interesting


----------



## krela (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like every other horror film to me, insert victim x into dodgy place, introduce psycho y, let bloody horror z commence. X could be in dodgy place for any number of reasons, including urbex, it's incidental to what little plot there is. 


N.B. I'll still watch it though, like I do every horror film lol.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (Jul 22, 2011)

gotta be honest - I'm intrigued by it.. I liked creep and descent was average, so mixed with a bit of UE maybe ok (the nazi experiment side of horror/paranormal can be quite dark too)... but this movie could equally be very dire.

I'm into all things horror, spooky, dark and eerie.. thats part of the fascination with this forum, in fact that's how I found this forum.

Si


----------



## audi-adam (Jul 22, 2011)

cant be any worse than the human centipede ...... what a truly "shite" film


----------



## krela (Jul 22, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> cant be any worse than the human centipede ...... what a truly "shite" film



Oh come on, the only reason that film existed was for the 1 OBVIOUS scene... haha 

Shame the sequel got banned.


----------



## audi-adam (Jul 22, 2011)

krela said:


> Oh come on, the only reason that film existed was for the 1 OBVIOUS scene... haha
> 
> Shame the sequel got banned.



not sure what i says about me, but i found "that" scene really quite funny ...


----------



## krela (Jul 22, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> not sure what i says about me, but i found "that" scene really quite funny ...



The South Park "Human Centipad" episode was funnier.


----------



## audi-adam (Jul 22, 2011)

yes ! and i thought i was the only one who liked southpark these days, read your terms and conditions folks LOL


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 22, 2011)

The true horror is that they drive for a couple of hours to an asylum only to find it boarded up after clambering over a massive fence.

45 minutes after walking around trying to find a way in and scratching their arses they decide to go home covered in vandal grease.


----------

